# Moving to USA to work



## bigdavecox90 (Jul 18, 2010)

Basically, I'm a 20 year old guy currently living in the UK and working in Sales.

It has always been my dream to move to the US and begin a life over there.

My question is, is it worth me looking to move there? Will there be plenty of jobs in sales available?

Where should I look?

Any advice appreciated, 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bigdavecox90 said:


> Basically, I'm a 20 year old guy currently living in the UK and working in Sales.
> 
> It has always been my dream to move to the US and begin a life over there.
> 
> ...


Where should you look? uscis.gov or the stickies of the US Forum and get aquainted with visa requirements. That is your first step.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

bigdavecox90 said:


> Basically, I'm a 20 year old guy currently living in the UK and working in Sales.
> 
> It has always been my dream to move to the US and begin a life over there.
> 
> ...


From my understanding you have 4 options:

1) If you have a parents, siblings or grand parents who are American you can apply that way.

2) Get some company to sponsor you in the USA, although looking at the current climate there is pretty much no hope for that.

3) Get on the DV Lottery for a green card, but if you are born in Great Britain you will not be eligable.

4) Work for an American company here and get transfered.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bigdavecox90 said:


> Basically, I'm a 20 year old guy currently living in the UK and working in Sales.
> 
> It has always been my dream to move to the US and begin a life over there.
> 
> ...


In this recession ..you would have no chance ...
working in sales would not get you a visa ...

A masters or PhD would help


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup go to school or your not getting in.


----------

